# Why do cats like tunnels?



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Only one of my three does, but I wonder what she likes about it? She zooms through it.


----------



## CJinCA (Dec 5, 2011)

Both of mine like to zoom thru tunnels. Lickorish will go thru the tunnel even if its not the shortest route to the toy. Squeek will jump over or go around or thru, whatever achieves her objective faster. We left one tunnel up and Lickorish has started sleeping in it during the day now, even though she has a nice cozy heated bed not 2 feet away!


----------



## shan841 (Jan 19, 2012)

I feel like i would love tunnels if i were a cat. As a human, i am indifferent.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

shan841 said:


> i feel like i would love tunnels if i were a cat. As a human, i am indifferent.


lmao!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Cat are predators and curious by nature so maybe it's the thrill of the unknown that maybe on the other end.


----------



## Ritzpg (Dec 7, 2010)

Ritz zooms in and out of the small and large ones when she is in a playing mood.
Other times, she goes half way in the small one. I think she feels safe there, like, she can see out, but no one can see her.


----------



## brezofleur (Dec 13, 2010)

OMG this is Ody's favorite! I have a regular kitty-size one and a large child-size one. He prefers the bigger one as he's a big boy. 

His favorite is to hide in it and then jump out at us as we walk by and "scare" us LOL

I'm sure it's just like any toy though. Some prefer one mice and others don't.


----------

